
Show HN: Robots Round Robin (disregard) - jimpick
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-made-game-robots-round-robin-jim-pick
======
jimpick
Sorry, I didn't read the Show HN rules carefully enough, and apparently I'm
supposed to link directly to the game, not a blog post. I resubmitted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13517345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13517345)

------
kimberleyhansen
Me too! I helped make it—it combines my two greatest passions. Making voice
more accessible via speech-to-text, and videogames.

------
jimpick
I'm here to answer any questions about the game!

